# Blue Ridge WMA



## Buck Roar (Nov 21, 2017)

Anybody gonna be there for the hunt this week?


----------



## jlt4800 (Nov 21, 2017)

I'm hunting the National forest that used to be part of it.


----------



## Buck Roar (Nov 21, 2017)

Me and a few buddies rode out there tonight and it is packed.


----------



## jlt4800 (Nov 21, 2017)

Well that should get everything moving even more so with so many people in the woods....get in early and stay later.


----------



## Buck Roar (Nov 21, 2017)

Yeah. We found a lot of fresh sign. Lot of bucks are gonna die next few days up there.


----------



## jlt4800 (Nov 22, 2017)

Yeah....I've found a lot as well.
I was in the tree this morning before daylight and had a tree removal crew cutting trees right at the spot deer cross rd to where I was setup....sign everywhere but that ruined it this morning!


----------



## jlt4800 (Nov 23, 2017)

Gonna be back at it in the morning with my son...hopefully one or both get lucky!


----------



## Buck Roar (Nov 24, 2017)

I didn't see anything today. Buddy saw 3 does and a Button buck chasing them.


----------

